# Sanding hollowforms?



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

How do you guys sand the inside of a hollow form vessel? I am not saying I have successfullly turned one yet, but on the off chance I actually succeed in my efforts I suppose I should know how to get the inside sanded. I have a feeling I know what the answer is going to be, but I am curious to hear what you do. Thanks!

Adam


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

First of all, turn through small openings and the you simply don't have to sand. Most people who turn lots of hollow forms do not sand the inside or at will only sand as far in as you can reach with a finger.
That being said I do turn some vessels with opening big enough that you can easily see inside if not just reach in. I use a combination of tools. I have rigged up a ball on the end of a piece of steel and glued velcro to it. Then I cut the velcro sandpaper into a sort of star shape and wrap around the ball. I use that in a drill. 
To sand things like vases and vessels with larger openings I have 2 methods. One is to use a flap wheel sander on the end of a drill bit extension. The other is to simply use a large set of foreceps. I grip the sandpaper in the jaws. DO NOT PUT YOUR FINGERS IN THE HOLES. If you should get a catch for some reason I would hate to hear the outcome. 
I also have a sanding pad that is 2" that I will use in the drill bit extension to sand the flat bottoms if they have them.
If you want the ultimate way to do it go here and look.
www.thesandingglove.com


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

This is what I meant to post, don't know how the other came about.
https://www.thesandingglove.com/The-Sanding-Solution.asp


----------



## Dave Pannell (Jan 17, 2011)

I use basically the same method as John. I made a foam ball sander out of a 1/4" bolt and a mouse pad, duct tape, and velcro for a sanding disk. But that's only for the HF's that you can get a hand in. All the others I just take a good finish cut, and only sand as far as a finger will allow anyone to reach in. The ball sander has a couple other uses as well, and costs almost nothing to make. And john, someone gave me a bunch of foam for whatever reason, and it's just the right stiffness to make my own foam backed sanding pads. Made a 5" and 3" last night, they work great. I think that was you I had that conversation with not toooo long ago, haha. It's amazing how the foam allows you to keep the contours of the forms, and never dig in at all. 

Dave


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks guys, I kinda figured that was the answer, but it helps to hear it from someone of experience!


----------

